# Got Distance



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

If you are thinking about magging your reel check out Got Distance Reels. Just got a couple kits - superb quality, very reasonable price, and they don't gouge ya on the shipping. Great products.

I have zero interest in this company...just a very satisfied customer.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

opcorn:


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

They are right up there with the best I've used. I'm using one of the center mags with the bearing right now on my primary .31 reel.

Very nice.

Tommy


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Just tried their site. Looks like the page is down. I hope it comes back up soon, I'm looking at an Abu I want to mag.


Tommy, do you like the Got Distance kits over the Benfield?

Evan


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

The Host server is down!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

SteveZ said:


> If you are thinking about magging your reel check out Got Distance Reels. Just got a couple kits - superb quality, very reasonable price, and they don't gouge ya on the shipping. Great products.
> 
> I have zero interest in this company...just a very satisfied customer.



The kits are sold at a fair price, no need to screw fellow anglers. GDR is always improving there kits as well as creating new ones.. Im not just the owner im a client!!! 

Tight Lines..


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Ive acutally checked out the site before, if I had known it was KMW21230's I would have ordered from there before, but will give them a try on my next abu to mag.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

no biggie Im not going anywhere. Just glad you guys are enjoying them.. I hope all you guys do wonderful things in the Distance events.. then I can stick my chest out, and say "that's a GDR KIT" I know of some UK guys putting up PB with them so now it's our turn... 

P.S. I think I'll give some to BOB(sales) as prizes this year...


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

kmw21230 said:


> no biggie Im not going anywhere. Just glad you guys are enjoying them.. I hope all you guys do wonderful things in the Distance events.. then I can stick my chest out, and say "that's a GDR KIT" I know of some UK guys putting up PB with them so now it's our turn...
> 
> P.S. I think I'll give some to BOB(sales) as prizes this year...


I ordered the center mag kit for my Blue Yonder. Is it on it's way to Hawaii?


----------

